# alternative fuels



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

it is getting to the point where alternative fuels are becoming more and more needed.

what i am wanting to know, is who has used what fuels....

i am listing the most familliar alternative fuels.

this is multiple choice, so feel free to vote how you want.

also, feel free to explain any reasons you have, and if you have had good experiences, or bad ones.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

while i myself have not used biodiesel in any of my own vehicles, i voted for it because i have worked around it at work, so therefore i have used it.

i like biodiesel, and have nothing bad to say about it, other than you need special fuel hoses to use it.

propane, i have used extensively, both in typical cars, and in forklifts and tractors, and i have to say, it stinks, and sometimes causes small issues, but all in all is a good fuel.


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

I've driven a 8L propane powered 1 ton Ford truck, now this is not your standard conversion...this engine is built to use propane or 120+ octane race fuel...the compression ratio is 13.5 : 1, and it is capable of detonating a stock C6 and ripping the traditional mounts off the leafs in back...it's bad ***...

I've also driven in a 96V DC ford escort, 9 inch DC traction motor, it can spin the wheels in 1-3rd gear....

Diesel electric or propane electric would be viable alternatives, modern trains run on diesel electric systems...Most heavy machines use diesel electric system too...

There are many high efficient low emission diesel systems available, although they are rarely availible in the US...the oil companies have played a part in that.


----------

